# Howdy from Staked Plains #598



## Brother_Hogg (Jun 2, 2010)

Greetings and salad dressings, just wanted to send a shout out to all my brothers. I belong to Staked Plains Lodge #598 in Big Spring, Texas.


----------



## Blake Bowden (Jun 2, 2010)

Welcome aboard!


----------

